# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Droog gespierd lichaam

## etnoz

Hey mensen!

Ik zou graag wat advies willen.Ik ben 27 1.85m en weeg 75 kg.
Ben dus best lang en dun,maar na de jaren heb ik wel een buikje
gekregen.Dan kan dus echt niet met mijn bouw.!!!
Ik zou graag een droog & gespierd lichaam willen.Ben ook niet te lui om er voor te werken (bv 3 x per week sportschool).Beetje het Thaibox lichaam
van =/- 74 kg.Wie kan me een beetje helpen?

B.v.d

Groeten E

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi, het lijkt me dat je gewoon zelf een sportschool binnen moet stappen en daar om advies vragen...
volgens mij kom je dan daar het verste mee.
groetjes

----------


## bobby2006

afvallen is niet makkelijk! en zeker op je buik niet... 
zeker omdat afvallen meestal gepaard gaat met kracht verlies!
wat ik je kan advieseren is een eiwitten dieet.
eet weinig koolhydraten en probeer ieder keer als je gaat traien 45minuten aan cardio te doen. aan een stuk doorgaan in van groot belang dus blijf dan 45minuten op 1 apparaat zitten en ga bijvoorbeeld NIET 15min fietsen 15min steppen 15 min lopen! doe dat niet gewoon 1 oefening aanhouden! 
(hiervoor is wel veel motivatie nodig, is namelijk heel saai)

----------


## jackboelens

Binnen 6 weken kan jij je buik ik prima vorm krijgen.
Even letten op je eten
Veel water drinken.
Voortaan 3 keer per week ongeveer 5 km joggen
Hoeft namelijk helemaal niet zo veel te zijn.
En daarna een leuk buikspierschema volgen
Wacht ik geef je wel even een leuke link
http://www.body-supplies.nl/shop/pages.php?pageid=18
Binnen de 6 weken heb jij je strakke buik.
Maar moet je wel tegen een beetje pijn kunnen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Toffe link!!!

Neem even de moeite daarop te klikken en 'm te bekijken!!

Toppie...en niet enkel voor mannen!! (neem ik toch aan??? >>> anders : zet er dan ook effe een 'vrouwenlink' op als je wilt???

 :Wink:  Ag

----------

